# Jim Cirillo- firearms expert



## Mr. E (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.snubnose.info/wordpress/news/jim-cirillo-killed-in-car-wreck/



> July 13, 2007
> By Jennifer Fusco
> 
> BROOKFIELD &#8212; A well-known gun expert and author was killed and another man injured in a tractor-trailer-car collision Thursday night, according to the Madison County Sheriff&#8217;s Office.
> ...



For those who do not know, Jim Cirillo was a firearms expert who used to be part of the NYPD stakeout squad. During his time with that unit, he gained a lot of experience. He passed on that experience to others in books, videos and hands on teaching.

He was one of the few people who taught firearms who could say that he had used what he taught. He had no untested theories for others to find out if it worked or not. Everything he taught was based on the over 250 real gunfights he had been in.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 14, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Jul 14, 2007)

Rest
In 
Peace

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 24, 2007)

Cirillo was a legend.  He'll be missed.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2007)

_Requiescat In Pacem. :asian:_


----------

